# Need advice on asus S-presso S1-P111



## Evil Genius (Dec 23, 2004)

Thinking about building a media center pc and was looking around for a suitable case. The asus S-presso S1-P111 caught my eye, and after a little reasearch it looks to be the best one around.

However after looking at numerous pics im not quite sure where the hard drive for this case is mounted as well im a bit worried about cooling for the case. 

Ive tried looking for other reviews and such but have come up short.

If anyone has some advice about this case as well as any other cases that i could look into, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Does this Help?Review with Pic's :grin:


----------

